# Needing suggestions on tighter steering.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I took out my car on saturday and finally decided I need to do something about the steering. I used to have manual steering and have come to the conclusion that while it is the best for control, it is not practical for the geez as in... old geezer lol. My current steering is what is considered pinky steering, but while hauling a## it is just too loose and dangerous. I did look up several post on this subject but came away empty. So my question is...does anyone know of a steering box that will give me a happy medium between manual and pinky steering?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> So I took out my car on saturday and finally decided I need to do something about the steering. I used to have manual steering and have come to the conclusion that while it is the best for control, it is not practical for the geez as in... old geezer lol. My current steering is what is considered pinky steering, but while hauling a## it is just too loose and dangerous. I did look up several post on this subject but came away empty. So my question is...does anyone know of a steering box that will give me a happy medium between manual and pinky steering?


I believe I posted on this with another member. Read this post over at the HAMB. Appears you can get a shim kit and do what you are looking to do using your set-up.









Technical - POWER STEERING TOO QUICK


Running a 605 gear box and original chev pump in my 1961 Impala. Has anyone had any experience with either changing the 'flow valve" or adding shims...




www.jalopyjournal.com


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I used power steering .com ..He is in Missouri and rebuilt my power steering gearbox to close ratio, makes all the difference. He turned it around in one week. Give him a call, sure you can do something with it like PJ said, but you can also get the rebuild and upgrade to close ratio steering in your own gearbox.

about $400 ..but nothing good is cheap and nothing cheap is good.....


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

The shim kit looks interesting and easy...other than pulling out the pump. Just curious how I will know how many shims to use? Sure hate to do it twice. Has anyone here tried the shims and have a experience in the feel to share? Also LG I think when I converted to power steering I got a close ratio box. Is there any way I would know for sure?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The steering wheel is less turns stop to stop,....we have to ask 052.....but I think originally it was 2 1/2 turns of the steering wheel stop to stop....we all remember that ....

close ratio brings it down to 1 &1/2 or 2 turns stop to stop.......


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lemans guy said:


> The steering wheel is less turns stop to stop,....we have to ask 052.....but I think originally it was 2 1/2 turns of the steering wheel stop to stop....we all remember that ....
> 
> close ratio brings it down to 1 &1/2 or 2 turns stop to stop.......


I don't know what I have off hand, other than I cant even turn sharp enough to get in my driveway with one shot.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the shout out. Please read this thread from another member with the same questions. I go into detail at the end.









Power steering units


I've searched the net, and cannot find any useful information on decoding the three Saginaw power steering units I have, so I'm picking the brains of the GTO wisdom on this site because I'm contemplating installing one of these PS units in my 1967 GTO. 1st. one is case number 7826692, has a...




www.gtoforum.com





Adding relief valve shims reduces the steering pump pressure. Most pumps before 1970 operated at 900 PSI. With the 14:1 ratios developed for the 1970 cars this was increased to 1200 PSI. In my opinion this is not an optimal way to increase road feel since you lose pressure during slow speed turns such as parking. Best to have a bigger torsion bar installed but that does cost some money.

You can control the flow of fluid with a different sized flow control valve Most pumps had the small opening. Larger openings can be found from different retailers.

Lock to lock for most 60s steering gears were 3 1/2 to 4 turns. Quick ratios changed that to 2 1/2 to 3 turns. Except early F bodies. They had internal stops to reduce the lock to lock turns but still had slow ratios.

Here are my notes regarding the shims. Not easy to replace


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on powersteering.com - He went through the box in my '69 and converted it to a quick ratio unit. I'm very happy with the result.

Bear


----------

